# paradoxal question do you enjoy listening to your own works than actual music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Goodnight, im listening to my work,* Burrial Room* long jam call: sanity destroyer is actually cool, it's sludgy, doomy minimlistic noise-rock, like per se* Gore *from Netherlands(_*wrede the cruel peace era*_) very drunks guitar bass drum machine laden duo, me and mister x i wont says is name, we used to drink our a**e* during adolescent time i would feed on godflesh and gore, mister x would feed on anathema stuff like this, but i had him under my control :lol:
> 
> Than *Hexen! * :usine 451_ (hexen! 2)_ post -prod my studio guy sound engineer is working on i, the genra is ambient\noise and _*minimal wave*_ another sub- genra i coined..
> * Erebus Aum sutra* akin to* Author & Punisher* a singular vision of art school noisy droony loud as hell organic doom(than i say trow in the kitchen sink to label it).I have this done a cd 4 tracks long 22 minutes( an E.P).Soon on bandcamp, i dont know how to upload mp3 to bandcamps , it had to be converter in flac lossless audio and i search the web could not find sutch an appl for free or darn scan ,my buddy Jojo aka Joel will fix this, he upload the first *Hexen! smoke & fire
> ...


----------

